# kijiji no responses



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Theres a couple things I've been looking to buy on Kijiji. I've sent out communications to about 10 different ads in the past couple weeks and have got not one response. Is there something wrong with kijiji. I can't believe that no one would respond.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

guitarman2 said:


> Theres a couple things I've been looking to buy on Kijiji. I've sent out communications to about 10 different ads in the past couple weeks and have got not one response. Is there something wrong with kijiji. I can't believe that no one would respond.


How old are the listings? Some people probably leave the ad up even though the item is sold (pisses me off).

I have 4 items on kijiji, and got offered 2/3 of my asking price - that gave me a chuckle. Not gonna happen.


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2014)

I had one guy respond four months(!) after I replied to his ad.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I'm actually looking for an old multi disc cd player. I've been looking for about 4 months. In that time I've probably sent out about 20 emails through kijiji and no responses. The players I've been responding to are between $30 and $75. I'm not looking to dicker really. I just want a multi disc cd player to put on my 2 channel vintage stereo on my upper level for my wife. If someone has one I'll most likely give asking price as long as its working with no issues. You'd think this would be easy.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Also replied to a few guitar amps that I was interested in seeing. Can't help but wonder if either people aren't getting my communication or I am not getting their responses. When I google Kijiji issues I see a lot of complaints from people that are replying to responses from their ads and the potential buyer never responds back after the initial communication.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

guitarman2 said:


> Theres a couple things I've been looking to buy on Kijiji. I've sent out communications to about 10 different ads in the past couple weeks and have got not one response. Is there *something wrong* with kijiji. I can't believe that no one would respond.


Oh, I hear you.

Sorry (In advance) if the ad is owned by someone on here. But i have called (left msg & phone number),texted & emailed a guy here in Cow-town re a pedal, still no response.

If it's gone,sold or whatever, take down the ad!!!
rant over, go back to your lives citizens.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

are you entering the correct email in the reply ad?

ive gotten people contact me, but put the wrong email in so i couldnt respond.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Probably just the holidays.


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

Sent ya a PM


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

I had no problem getting a response the other day on a add. Kijiji and craigslist are great for people that like fishing. The add does not cost them a dime.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

blam said:


> are you entering the correct email in the reply ad?
> 
> ive gotten people contact me, but put the wrong email in so i couldnt respond.


Yes I do enter the correct email in the ad. I've sold stuff recently and didn't seem to have a problem Of course when I sell I leave my phone number. In the past month and a half I started leaving my cell # and sometimes my home # but still no responses.

- - - Updated - - -



Swervin55 said:


> Sent ya a PM



PM replied.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I'd say that half of the inquiries I've made on Kijiji went unanswered.

Of the half that did respond, half of those were weeks after I initially made contact.
If you want to sell something, answer your freaking email!


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

bzrkrage said:


> Oh, I hear you.
> 
> Sorry (In advance) if the ad is owned by someone on here. But i have called (left msg & phone number),texted & emailed a guy here in Cow-town re a pedal, still no response.
> 
> ...


In their defense, kijiji messes up in some cases. I've deleted the same f'n ad at least 3 times and it won't stop popping up. I've had to stop replying out of frustration.

Rebuttal over


----------



## Option1 (May 26, 2012)

I've made responses to kijijijijijijijijijijijijijiji adverts at work and thought they'd gone through. However, it turned out they were getting blocked somewhere during the process by the corporate system so they were never received by the seller. Lesson learned, only respond to the ads from home.

Neil


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i dont know about others but i never respond to ads by phone. if we cant arrane a meeting by email, i don't buy. there are too many people out there already that have my number.


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

cheezyridr said:


> i dont know about others but i never respond to ads by phone. if we cant arrane a meeting by email, i don't buy. there are too many people out there already that have my number.


Oh, yes, we have your number cheezy, we have your number... :smiley-faces-75:


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Maybe someone here has an ad that you could reply to just to test it?


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

bw66 said:


> Maybe someone here has an ad that you could reply to just to test it?



Yes that would be a good idea. Anyone?


----------



## Guest (Jan 10, 2014)

I find a lot of mail systems block Yahoo mail accounts as well as some other lesser knowns. Using a Hotmail or Gmail account seems to be the best option. I'm on my ad responses like a fat kid on a smartie, unless it's a Kijidiot lowballer in which case I may ignore it, or at my worst have a little fun with you >


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

bluzfish said:


> Oh, yes, we have your number cheezy, we have your number... :smiley-faces-75:


 the bigger surprise would be if this place DIDN'T have my number hahahahaha


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> the bigger surprise would be if this place DIDN'T have my number hahahahaha


[video=youtube;p5h3HFVpTl8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p5h3HFVpTl8[/video]


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

nkjanssen said:


> Hit me...
> 
> http://edmonton.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and...ls-Texosound-Bernie-Custom-W0QQAdIdZ546361446


I sent you a test through kijiji.


----------



## TheRumRunner (Sep 29, 2011)

- - - Updated - - -



nkjanssen said:


> Whoever just offered me some rifles and a bottle of rum in trade, I got that.
> 
> LOL!


Rum, what type of Rum? :smile-new:

(insert evil chuckle icon)

DW


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

nkjanssen said:


> Didn't get that one. Just the one from rumrunner. Looks like it's 50% success so far.


As soon as i get a chance I'll send you another test from my work email.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

nkjanssen said:


> I think I got that one. Did you get my reply?


Yes I got your reply. So my company email works but not my home email (Rogers/Yahoo) Thats strange.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

hey, that stuff is collectable!!

:congratulatory:


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

cheezyridr said:


> i dont know about others but i never respond to ads by phone. if we cant arrane a meeting by email, i don't buy. there are too many people out there already that have my number.


 I am the oposite. I will do one e- mail and give a phone number and that is where I want to set things up.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

I'm having this issue lately...I've sent multiple e-mails and texts over 4 days to someone with a guitar for sale. I've stated that I'll pay their asking, and that I'm in the same town, and can come over basically at a moment's notice.

And...nothing.

I'll take no for an answer. But no response is a PITA!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

If you are still looking for a multi CD player, you're probably better off checking this place out than kijiji. It is more specific to audio equipment. 

http://www.canuckaudiomart.com/classifieds/28-cd_players_transports/

Here's one for $80 posted last month.

http://www.canuckaudiomart.com/details/649069745-sony_cd_player_5_disc_carousel_cdp_ce235/


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

I no longer respond to email enquiries that do not include a phone number. I have found that when I have sent a response I end up getting flooded with spam,my incoming email goes from abut 10 per day to 40/50 per day and they are all spam it appears there is a lot of email address phishing going on, on Craigslist and Kijiji. I don't need my office emails clogged with junk.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

fredyfreeloader said:


> I no longer respond to email enquiries that do not include a phone number. I have found that when I have sent a response I end up getting flooded with spam,my incoming email goes from abut 10 per day to 40/50 per day and they are all spam it appears there is a lot of email address phishing going on, on Craigslist and Kijiji. I don't need my office emails clogged with junk.



here's a little secret. free web based email. it's the newest thing...since 1996!


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

you know...i never had any problems until you posted this :sSig_Idontgetit:

i've replied to a few ads...and thinking maybe they weren't getting them, i used my secondary email and tried again...and nothing...

it also gets me the ppl that will respond and say the item is sold...but won't take the ad down...


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Another thing is that because so many do not respond and/or do not remove their ad when the item is sold, it leads me to often open with "do you still have this?"...which is a question that apparently offends some people.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

Four days of no response to texts, emails and phone calls. And the damn cell phone voicemail isn't even initialized!

I've started flagging the posters ads.


----------



## Gearhead88 (Nov 7, 2013)

I don't buy a much of anything off of Kijiji but have scored some nice stuff more than once . Just three weeks ago I bought a Peavey Delta Blues 1-15 amp , the buyer responded quickly , held the amp for a few days without a deposit , was pleasant to deal with although not right up front about the cosmetic condition of the amp , he used a web sourced pic of an amp that was mint in the for sale listing , not an actual picture of the amp he was selling. I bought it anyways , it sounded sooooo nice , the price was somewhat inline with others I've seen for sale and he was kind enough to hold it for me , trusting that I would actually show up with cash in hand , I paid his asking price , even though the amp had road wear and evidence that it had been hauled around a lot. What is relevant to this discussion is , the add remained up on Kijiji for almost two weeks after I had the amp home , I wonder if he was pestered much by others that may have been interested in buying it ?


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

Gearhead88 said:


> the add remained up on Kijiji for almost two weeks after I had the amp home , I wonder if he was pestered much by others that may have been interested in buying it ?


That's good to know. I was very tempted by that amp and actually sold one of my amps to try to raise the money to get it, then changed my mind. Sounds like it was gone by then anyway.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

There is a Rickenbacker 330/12 on Toronto Kijiji. I have emailed him 3 times since it was posted and asking if it is still for sale. No dickering from me (actually a pretty good price)..... no response.


----------

